# South Yorkshire, UK members?



## JayLee38 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi,

I was just wondering if there was any members in the South Yorkshire area in the UK on here?

So like Sheffield, Barnsley, Doncaster or Rotherham 

Let me know if you are and if you'd be interested in talking and maybe like meeting up if your up to it


----------

